# Mating turtle dove and ringnick dove



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Can I mate ringnick dove and turtle dove. I was told that it is possible but I,m not sure.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes, you can.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Here is a link to a list of hybrids.
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Articles/hybrids.htm


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Thank you for your help...


----------

